# Where can one get a Schedule C for free?



## SuperWagon (Mar 5, 2015)

Getting ready to file my taxes. The only problem is, of all the "free" online software, none of these sites seem to offer our required Schedule C for free. I've looked far and wide for the answer on this site, but to no avail, thus far. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf
Can't be bothered to search Google to get the official form from IRS?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Based on the question: Probably should not be doing your own taxes


----------



## SuperWagon (Mar 5, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf
> Can't be bothered to search Google to get the official form from IRS?


THANK YOU, ZIGGY. 


NachonCheeze said:


> Based on the question: Probably should not be doing your own taxes


Probably right, but I gotta give it a try.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SuperWagon said:


> Getting ready to file my taxes. The only problem is, of all the "free" online software, none of these sites seem to offer our required Schedule C for free. I've looked far and wide for the answer on this site, but to no avail, thus far. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


Never tried it but it claims to be free except 12.95 for state return
http://www.freetaxusa.com/self_employed.jsp


----------

